# What is going on???



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We have been very slow over the past 2 weeks, slowest in a year.. Is there something going on that anyone knows of ??? Specifically with LPS..? :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

scuttlebutt is they have lost Chase and are now having some serious problems....


----------



## JW34 (Dec 13, 2012)

JDRM said:


> We have been very slow over the past 2 weeks, slowest in a year.. Is there something going on that anyone knows of ??? Specifically with LPS..? :thumbsup:


Yes, same here in So Cal. Fannie seems to be chugging along but our broker direct work has slowed a lot lately. Our brokers haven't rec'd new properties either. Aside from the discomfort of being slow, I don't worry so much unless our brokers are busy and we're not. Volume from Nationals has never been an indicator for me since we've had enormous volume while others complain of being slow. I've also been on the other side of it where I'm trying to figure out who I've pissed off. For the record I'm rarely able to make any sense of it.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I am holding on to a prediction ( unsubstantiated by any hard data) that repos are going to go to HUD. 

FAS has been building steam in their HUD contract awarding and are making changes to the contractors insurance that makes the contractors insurance the MAIN FIRST insurance to be Liable for ANY REPAIRS made and also want a clause that states you cant go after them for reimbursement from their insurance. These clauses are BUllSHAAAT. They are removing themselfs from ALL liability. This would hold them not liable when a property is not vacant yhet you are told to do it or be deactivated. TIME TO BAIL.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Anybody else seeing it pick up? it sure isn't around here. Been doing some bid work but have not been to a new property in 3 weeks.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

have rolled only 3 houses since 1/1/13 slow HA molasses in Vermont in the middle of winter moves faster. TAlked to a realtor who said reos are down 87% on hte oother hand some of the agents in his office are BUSY doing BPO's so go figure. I also talked to the local SG rep and he said he ALWAYS has at least 1 order a day. SO I say hold on and Scrimp and save we are in for a dryspell.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Use your down time and work on your plans for expanding and/or diversifying.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

I believe it's cylical... happens every year around this time.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been wondering why so slow also. Wondering if it was just slow or if we finally [email protected]@ed somebody off. Well going to use the down time to study for mold certification.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of it is cyclical, but it isn't going to continue to return to previous levels each time.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The past few years I have noticed an pattern in the industry...
Pricing is lowered with some lame excuse at justifying we work for less than minimum wage...everyone bitches and moans....the work loads are haulted and we all bitch and moan about no work then the powers to be let the work go we all shut the **** up cuase we're so friggin' happy to have some work then in 6 weeks we are all bitching again cuase we can't make the new numbers work.....instead of standing together and telling these asshats no on the lower pricing....
So glad we have a farming enterprise that generates revenue without all the BS this industry has.......

OK I'm good now carry on......


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Use your down time and work on your plans for expanding and/or diversifying.


I do but unfortunately in the winter the bug business is slow also. Not enough snow to make a living this year plowing and no grass to mow yet.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

It has been real slow in the central valley for us as well. Mostly been doing maid refreshes and recuts on properties we did the initial services on. So far only one initial this year and a few bid approvals. Starting next month im going to advertise in the paper for 3 straight months. I really wanna kick up my lawn service business more. I hate having to rely on preservation work for most of my income. Especially with the ridiculous SG backcharges. They tried backcharging me $2k last month for a job we didnt even do!!!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We have started to pick back up...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

JDRM said:


> We have started to pick back up...


good send some of it down here then.LOL


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Especially with the ridiculous SG backcharges. They tried backcharging me $2k last month for a job we didnt even do!!!!


The guy that did do the work appreciates it.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Luckily we were able to get that cleared up. But goes to show the b.s. that's going on.


----------



## GGC (Feb 5, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> The past few years I have noticed an pattern in the industry...
> Pricing is lowered with some lame excuse at justifying we work for less than minimum wage...everyone bitches and moans....the work loads are haulted and we all bitch and moan about no work then the powers to be let the work go we all shut the **** up cuase we're so friggin' happy to have some work then in 6 weeks we are all bitching again cuase we can't make the new numbers work.....instead of standing together and telling these asshats no on the lower pricing....
> So glad we have a farming enterprise that generates revenue without all the BS this industry has.......
> 
> OK I'm good now carry on......


Yeah, that about sums it up.


----------

